# Dry start help



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Were these plants the ones from Petsmart that come in little bags? Or did you buy them submersed?


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

no need to add fertilizer for DSM esp. when you are using new soil, the AS itself should have more than enough. Too much fertilizer could burn the plants (due to osmosis?) If this is the case, dilute the concentration by adding water then siphon most out.



if you still want to add fertilizer once a while, at least use 1/10 of normal dosage, or use old fish tank water.


----------



## Lux89 (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought them online, I've been in contact with store owner but could ask to be sure. I think they might have been submersed. I'll see if I can't dilute the ferts. I keep reading such bad things about the spec v lights. I think I'm going to look at the finnex fugeray 16".


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

I personally would say acclimation (transition to emersed )is the issue. I've done a few dry starts (doing one now).. It's disheartening to see the brown but I would say.. Just cut the leaves short, this stops mold and encourages new growth. Also keep your photocycle high at about 14 hours. Then just leave it covered. The worse thing about dsm is patience. Only spray water from now on aqua soil is brilliant at dry starts.


----------



## TheGreenWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the Dry Start Method.

First off, always ask how the plants were grown that way you're prepared for the worst. Usually, plants for aquatics are grown emmersed and not submerged (though there are exceptions). 

Second, I'd definitely try to get rid of the excess ferts - the soil you have would be more than enough for nutrients for the plants. You can accomplish this either after your plants have grown in more via multiple, large water changes, OR doing it now by rinsing the soil and restarting. Your call.

Third, cut the dead growth off, have a long photoperiod (14 to 18 hours, I'd say) and mist the hell out of that tank - especially if you just cover it with seran wrap. It'll take time (like 4-6 weeks), but it's well worth the wait.

Lastly, check in the forums for some advice on hair grass. There's bound to be a few threads, like this one: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101107

Good luck!


----------



## Lux89 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the words of advice guys! Going to ride this out and see if I can revive some of the plants. I have better lighting coming in tomorrow that I'm sure will make my grass happier than spec v stock.  Fingers, toes and fins crossed.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never tried a dry start. I just wanted to say I like your background. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lux89 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh thanks! I plan to backlight it. It's a patterned window film off Amazon, reminded me of waves. I think it was around $12 for the 2 ft length. There's some really beautiful ones out there.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

You really dont want intense lighting until your plants root. It will take some time, really. You'll likely lose all old leaves. As was mentioned earlier, I think you also have over-ferted. Plants w/ no roots cant take up nutrients, and are likely to be burned. DSM is about giving the plants an opportunity to root, not for plants to grow quickly.


----------



## Lux89 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've taken out the root tabs which were mostly whole and as I was going through the plants last night to trim away some really dead parts and while I was looking with the magnifying glass I found that quite a few of the clumps had sprouted a runner. Even some that I thought were way long gone. I'm keeping hopeful.

The latest issue is some of the plants have a white, Web like mold. It's little pinpricks worth but I cut those away. Anyone have any experience with this? Is a hydrogen peroxide solution too strong? Is there a recommended amount of time to air tank out daily so humidity doesn't over accumulate?


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

Use rubbing alcohol just with cotton wool.. It's strong enough to kill the mold but it's fine for the grass. I don't think it was necessary to remove the root caps.


----------



## gnikwoc (Jan 9, 2014)

If there is a lot of condensation on the sides of your tank then humidity is too high. Just open for 10 mins once or twice


----------



## Lux89 (Jan 18, 2015)

So as an update, my patience has paid off. I removed some DHG, added some dwarf baby tears, and it looks like the DHG is growing pretty thick and full of little runners. I can see by the glass where it is taking root. Here's a photo:


----------

